# Down the Garden Path



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

An experiment, this painting utilizes thick layers of paint, applied in as few motions as possible. This uses very high quality paints, for vivid hues, primarily Phthalocyanine blue and Alazarin Crimson. It was painted at an exhibition before a live audience.


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

Same concept, this is "the Storeroom"


----------



## TAIC (Feb 6, 2012)

Really great form but I am sure you hear that all the time.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Oooooh.. NICE Don. Really nice. I don't know how you paint in front of a live audience. I like both of these a lot!


----------



## laceyjo (Jan 25, 2012)

Painting in front of a live audience would frighten me, and it would take a while. 

I have looked at quite a lot of you're peices and i am very impressed  You paint with your heart, and it shows. Your technique in these two are beautifully done  Great job on these two paintings  Looking forward to seeing many more


----------

